# How do you know when it is time?



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

My middle poodle, Piper, is having more and more difficulty using her back legs. I now carry her in and out of the house to the yard because she can't maneuver two steps. This morning, I helped her up from her night of sleep, and her legs crumbled the first time. She's 10, and been my baby since she was 7 weeks. Sweetest dog I have EVER owned....Been crying for two days, knowing I need to realize that I will need to do something, but how do you really know when it is time?


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, Vuksie, I can feel your pain. I can tell you that my heart dog, Duncan, has been going through the same thing and more. The vet is treating his arthritis with tramadol and gabapentin, painkillers, and he getting up onto his feet, can maneuver a couple of stairs and seems to be out of pain. Thyroid meds have improved his quality of life, ahead for him is gall bladder surgery. He is not lively, but he is alert and back to enjoying his life. Try not to give up, there may be help. It is so awful to contemplate losing our beloved friends; believe me, I understand! Your darling Piper is the same age as Duncan, they should both have some good years left. Have faith and get help soonest!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your input!! I have been to the vet with Piper, off and on the past few months, and X-rays show spine damage (slipped and/or pinched disks). She is not a candidate for surgery, so I wouldn't subject her to that at this point. The vet definitely said she wouldn't do well from it, so it wasn't an option. She doesn't seem to be in much pain, but in the past, she did have some and they gave me Medecam (sp?) for it. She doesn't seem overly alert anymore. She's just worn out....I can feel the lack of "energy" from her....she just sleeps all day. I literally have to wake her and take her out in the yard a few times throughout the day. Her appetite is so-so -- sometimes she eats fine, other times she's not interested. 

Just heartsick this morning -- have never faced having to make a decision like this, and so, I keep putting it off. My niece told me yesterday I would know when it was time. I guess it's not time yet.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

This is one of the hardest things...
If you're not sure you'll know when the right time is, please, call and talk to your vet. Tell him/her that you need help knowing when it's time to let Piper go because you don't know if you're just holding on to her for yourself because you can't imagine not having her there or if there's any real hope. Tell him that you're not interested in heroics that will prolong Piper's life at any cost and with no quality of life for her so you can keep her with you.
It's hard to write this without tears in my own eyes - I've been in your position too often not to feel the suffering you're going through. The questions you need to answer for Piper - What is her quality of life? Is she suffering? Will each day add to her suffering? 
I know this may answer the question but won't really help because nothing will. The responsibility to ease their pain is a heavy one but it's the price for the love they give us. 
I'm so sorry and send you strength and love. There are many on this site who's hearts will be with you.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Vuksie, regrettably I have faced this before. Your niece is right, you will know. So strange but suddenly you realize amidst all the pain and sorrow, that you can give your pet one last gift, release from suffering. I still feel that Duncan has some good times left but I still wonder...


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I know what you are going thru. Happened to my DH and me 3 years ago with Bailey. She had been our baby for 10 years, picked her out at 3 weeks old and took her home at 6 weeks. As difficult as it is, don't let Piper suffer. It was the hardest decision I have ever had to make. I still miss her and probably will every day. I did write a poem to help me express my sorrow and deal with it. Just do the right thing for Piper, even though it will be hard for you. You will know when it is time. Piper will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in tears reading through your replies. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the kind words and thoughtful insight. I am trying to cope with it......but know it's not too far off that I will be making the ultimate decision. I sometimes wish she would just go to sleep next to my side of the bed, on the floor, and just not wake up in the morning......

Thank you again, everyone....I may spill my emotions here online again....no family close by that wants to listen, so I am pulling on the one place that has brought me friends, fun, joy, learning experiences, taught me to knit, etc. Thank you!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

This is one of the hardest things to decide. Pls don't let piper be in pain. Remember dogs are very good in hiding pain. They do become stoic. Goes back to when they were wild. Showing weakness was not the thing to do. 
You will know when it is time. In the meantime sending you big supporting hugs from one who has gone through it before. My little dog was five years old at the time. It has been 20 years and I still tear up talking about it.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Before my dog Bailey we had another dog that was mine when I met my DH. He kept telling me someday soon I would have to make the "decision". We traveled quite a lot at that time, and I didn't want to be away from home when her time came. I talked to God A LOT and asked him to make the decision for me. He did and we were at home when she passed. My prayers were answered. Keep talking to God. Hugs again to you.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

I am so sorry that you are having to face this decision. My DH and I had to make that decision for our oldest dog just a few weeks ago.

Buster was a beautiful border collie/golden retriever mix and was one of the sweetest, most tolerant dogs I've ever known. We adopted him when he was 2 from a local shelter and he was 16 when it became time. He had arthritis in his hips and back, buffered aspirin was enough to handle the pain. He then developed a cancerous tumor one of his back legs. The doctor had already let us know, several years before, that Buster wouldn't survive anesthesia. 

Still, I waited, because it wasn't time. 

Then, he started sleeping more and more. He would stay back in our bedroom sleeping. We started having to go and physically wake him up so he could go outside with our other dogs. He'd walk out, take care of business and walk back. Then I looked into his eyes and I knew.

It was still very hard, the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but the vet was so compassionate with him and with us. I will always miss him, but it was time.

Anyway, thanks for reading my rambling.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I faced this decision on Sunday. My Libby Lu was not nearly old enough, but she woke up having seizures one after another, and by the time we got her to the emergency veterinary care clinic, her temp was 109. The vet thought even if she survived, (and the treatment was way more than we could afford), there would be permanent brain damage. When I petted her and spoke to her and could see in her eyes that she no longer knew me, or knew what was happening, I knew it was time.

The scary thing is that a month ago, another dog was led to us for His forever home, and now I know why. He and our Hunter get along well, so Hunter will still have someone to play with. But even now, Hunter is still looking around the house and the back yard, looking for Libby.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowager, my heart goes out to you! Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers, and I thank you for taking time to drop me a line, what with all you've just gone through!

I still don't have the feeling that it is time for Piper yet......I keep weighing whether it is in her best interests, or am I choosing this path based on how I feel, or want? I don't believe she is in pain -- there is no whining, no change in breathing -- just legs that are failing. I wish there was a definite "sign" that things were where I could make an informed decision, but I don't have that as yet.

And, so happy that Hunter has a new "buddy" to keep him company.....dogs truly love having other four-footed pals, although we like to think we humans are their #1's.....I have two other girls - Baylee and Gidget, and so I have my hands full, but my sweet Piper is the little love of the pack -- very gentle, calm, quiet, and so very smart. I just want to give her everything she needs and deserves

Thanks for listening to me again.....all of the KP'rs.....you're a wonderful group of friends and I treasure your kind thoughts and comments.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Dowager,

I am truly sorry for your loss, even as it was the best gift you could give her, it is still hard on us.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I faced this decision on Sunday. My Libby Lu was not nearly old enough, but she woke up having seizures one after another, and by the time we got her to the emergency veterinary care clinic, her temp was 109. The vet thought even if she survived, (and the treatment was way more than we could afford), there would be permanent brain damage. When I petted her and spoke to her and could see in her eyes that she no longer knew me, or knew what was happening, I knew it was time.
> 
> The scary thing is that a month ago, another dog was led to us for His forever home, and now I know why. He and our Hunter get along well, so Hunter will still have someone to play with. But even now, Hunter is still looking around the house and the back yard, looking for Libby.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## NCSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you tried a chiropractor? My 15yr old has a similar spinal problem and I take her for an adjustment every month or two.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

NCSpots said:


> Have you tried a chiropractor? My 15yr old has a similar spinal problem and I take her for an adjustment every month or two.


NC, her vet and I discussed that option, also acupuncture, but the xrays indicate that it won't alleviate or help her. However, I am due to talk with the vet again this week and I will ask him if it will provide any relief for her, even if it won't "change" the condition. I'm in contact with the vet hospital, and they all know about Piper. So, will definitely revisit the idea. Thank you for the thought and reminder!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

The way I knew w/my Pom was the day she looked at me and her eyes plainly said, "Isn't there anything you can do to help me?"
It's not always that clear, but I, like you, had had her from 10wks to 15 yrs and we knew each other very well...
I think you just know when they have had enough of this old world and its pain....
My thoughts are w/you. :| :-(


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> The way I knew w/my Pom was the day she looked at me and her eyes plainly said, "Isn't there anything you can do to help me?"
> It's not always that clear, but I, like you, had had her from 10wks to 15 yrs and we knew each other very well...
> I think you just know when they have had enough of this old world and its pain....
> My thoughts are w/you. :| :-(


Thank you for your kind words....I am praying that I get a clear "message" from her when it's time. Yesterday was a better day -- she was responsive and wagging her tail when I talked to her...seemed quite content with being in front of a fan, keeping comfy on a California-humid day! But, it's a day by day journey, and I am praying today is another good day.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

NCSpots said:


> Have you tried a chiropractor? My 15yr old has a similar spinal problem and I take her for an adjustment every month or two.


I did have a conversation with the vets about it, and the consensus of opinion was that it would be more painful for her than helpful. Xrays show that she has slipped disks and some areas have "fused", so she really isn't a candidate for it. Piper doesn't really like having anyone else touch her except me and other immediate family. She sort of freezes when she's touched by others, and I'm guessing it is because she is afraid of hurting.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Just a quick update.....it has been almost 10 days since I first posted this question on the forum, and the responses and suggestions have been so helpful!! The support this group shows is beyond unbelievable. I'm truly touched by all of you for caring enough to write.

Piper continues "as is"......seems content enough, and hasn't digressed any further, so I take it one day at a time. Funny, I'm now looking for a "baby-dogsitter" for her -- LOL -- I made plans to go with a friend from out of state to the Reagan Library here in my part of So. Calif, and I am now trying to line up someone to come in and let Piper and the other two girls out in the middle of the day. It requires finding someone who will be able to pick Piper up and carry her outside and back in again.....someone who is cognizant of the pain she will feel if it's not done in a certain way.....no family is available next week, so I'm on the hunt! LOL. I thought once my children were grown, that problem was over. WRONG! Didn't realize my furry children would be needing sitters, too, LOL.

Again, thank you KP'rs.....you make my day!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I am sure many others were also wondering how Piper has been doing. Take one day at a time. Hope you find a good sitter.


----------



## NCSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

If your pup doesn't mind being a little "dressed up" you can try this harness:
http://www.amazon.com/Master-Harness-Large-X-Large-Currant/dp/B005OTY7C4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373987885&sr=8-1&keywords=ruff+wear+harness

It's made for mountain climbing and it's so secure that when you pick the dog up by the handle, the dog comes up as a unit and isn't flopping around. Less probability you'll twist something the wrong way. It's a little pricey but I've had to use this for two dogs now. They last forever.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

NCSpots said:


> If your pup doesn't mind being a little "dressed up" you can try this harness:
> http://www.amazon.com/Master-Harness-Large-X-Large-Currant/dp/B005OTY7C4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373987885&sr=8-1&keywords=ruff+wear+harness
> 
> It's made for mountain climbing and it's so secure that when you pick the dog up by the handle, the dog comes up as a unit and isn't flopping around. Less probability you'll twist something the wrong way. It's a little pricey but I've had to use this for two dogs now. They last forever.


What a GREAT suggestion!! Thank you for the idea. I didn't even think of that. She isn't adverse to wearing anything I might put on her.....she's a trusting little soul, LOL. Thank you again!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I asked my vet once how I would know when the time came to put a dog down, and he said that when the bad days outnumber the good days, then it's time. I am sorry you are faced with this decision; it is never easy.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Another week has passed, and Piper (aka PIE-pee) is holding her own....every day seems about the same......no pain, lots of snoozing, eating well, etc. Just happy to have my girl holding her own....the other two are company to her, so the three of them lie around on the "dog days of summer" together..... (BTW, she is the middle girl in my avatar.)

I did find a dogsitter from my neighbor's recommendation -- he has groomed animals, worked in a local pet store over the years....neighbors SWEAR by him -- he also trains dogs.....so, I'm lucky to get him. Tomorrow is my day "off" with my out of town friend, so I am looking forward to it. It'll be easier to enjoy the time away from the house knowing the girls are being cared for.

Thanks, all, for the kind words and support.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Dowager, my heart goes out to you! Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers, and I thank you for taking time to drop me a line, what with all you've just gone through!
> 
> I still don't have the feeling that it is time for Piper yet......I keep weighing whether it is in her best interests, or am I choosing this path based on how I feel, or want? I don't believe she is in pain -- there is no whining, no change in breathing -- just legs that are failing. I wish there was a definite "sign" that things were where I could make an informed decision, but I don't have that as yet.
> 
> ...


Vuksie how is Piper doing?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Vuksie how is Piper doing?


So touched you thought to ask...THANK YOU! She is holding her own, but I've noticed she is more shaky when standing to eat. I have to put down a towel or a mat/pad with her food right in front of her so she can keep her footing. I have hard wood floors, and she walks tentatively on them....so far so good.

Gave her a bath last weekend, and she LOVED the brushing and drying process -- had her on the patio, under the umbrella, sun was out and hot, so it was a perfect place for her. She made sounds that were reminiscent of a cat purring, LOL.

So, it's day to day...I'd say - holding her own. Love her dearly, and just do for her as I would for anything or anybody.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> So touched you thought to ask...THANK YOU! She is holding her own, but I've noticed she is more shaky when standing to eat. I have to put down a towel or a mat/pad with her food right in front of her so she can keep her footing. I have hard wood floors, and she walks tentatively on them....so far so good.
> 
> Gave her a bath last weekend, and she LOVED the brushing and drying process -- had her on the patio, under the umbrella, sun was out and hot, so it was a perfect place for her. She made sounds that were reminiscent of a cat purring, LOL.
> 
> So, it's day to day...I'd say - holding her own. Love her dearly, and just do for her as I would for anything or anybody.


We had to put one of our babies down in January. As long as they are comfortable with what you do to help, keep them alive. The day you think they are in pain is the day to talk to your vet. And even when you think it is time, give yourself whatever time you need with them.

Years ago when it was time for one of our babies I kept her for two more weeks and held her basically 24/7 to obsorb every ounce of her.

Keep in touch,


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

jobailey said:


> We had to put one of our babies down in January. As long as they are comfortable with what you do to help, keep them alive. The day you think they are in pain is the day to talk to your vet. And even when you think it is time, give yourself whatever time you need with them.
> 
> Years ago when it was time for one of our babies I kept her for two more weeks and held her basically 24/7 to obsorb every ounce of her.
> 
> Keep in touch,


You said exactly what I'm feeling -- I hold her, do everything imaginable for her. Tonight, I was holding the underside of her so she could stand and drink her water. I know her habits so well -- so easy to do for her. But I find just talking and holding her is precious time spent right now.....and have to also keep Baylee and Gidget in mind and not let them feel neglected

But loved what you said about just keep doing......if there is no pain and she's not communicating discomfort, then I keep her going -- thanks for the kind thoughts and support!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowager said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours


Thanks, Dowager......I know you know whereof I (we) speak!! Part of life, I guess, but sure do not like what is coming...... Hope you're doing okay, too. HUGS!


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

Just checking in to see how things are going for you and yours.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> Just checking in to see how things are going for you and yours.


Wow, well, your timing couldn't have been more opportune! Piper continues to hold her own.....I see a little more weakening, but she is still able to walk about and do her business out on the lawn, but she is totally reliant on me to get her outside, also to move her around in the house -- I have the hardwood floors, and she can't maneuver them.....(Bought her some sock with anti-slip tread on them, but it's been SO HOT that I am going to wait until it is a bit more comfortable to try those on her feet.

BUT, I have another poodle, Baylee, age 13, and spent most of today at 2 vet hospitals.....we think she had a brain seizure.....first vet thought it was Old Dog Vestibular Disease, but other one thought it could have been a brain seizure....So, test results will be back tomorrow and give us more of a clue, but...

I realize how much I love my little gals, and how important they are to me. I'd do anything and spend anything to keep them healthy and happy. I even went out today when the emergency arose in "short-shorts" (eat your heart out, Miley Cyrus!!!).....Trust me, it was not something I would do normally, but I thought time was of the essence, and I just grabbed Baylee and ran to my car. Lesson learned here was to dress every day IN CASE there's a reason to go somewhere in a hurry......sort of like our grandmothers (well mine, anyway), who always said to make sure you were wearing clean underwear.

anyway, I carry Piper in and out of the house, bring her water TO her, and give her every comfort....I will also do the same for Baylee, should she need it.

I SO love this room and your kind concern. Thank you so much for dropping a line!!!

Hugs


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Good morning (or afternoon, depending where you are)......I guess you really DO know when it is time. I came to that realization a few hours ago -- 6:00 AM my time here in California. I called my son who is a vet tech, and he will be in the vet office mid-day -- he'll then have one of the vets come out to the house with him -- the aftercare arrangements (which I asked for) will also be taken care of, so I've made the most horrible, gut-wrenching decision of my life!

My sweet little Piper couldn't move from her standing position last night to do her business before bedtime. Up until then, she was able to limp around and do what she needed to do. Last night she just stood, frozen in position. 

She was wet on her bedding this morning, but I took her out and tried again, but to no avail. She was unable to move at all. So, I have made her clean and comfy, fed her breakfast as normal (she ate it as normal!), and now she is sleeping again. The vet and my son will be out to my home late today -- I will send her to Rainbow Bridge with as much of the comforts of home as she's always known -- I write this with tears in my eyes -- I'm so sick inside but I know it is the right thing to do.

Thank you for the love and support you have all shown.....it has helped tremendously!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th now has very sad memory for me.......Piper has gone to Rainbow Bridge -- She is now pain-free, able to move about freely -- Me? I'm missing her so much I just sit and cry when I think about her. What a gift in life to have had a dog like her!!! I was truly blessed.

My other two are coping well -- I think the fact they have each other makes a huge difference -- I'm the only human in my home, so I am suffering inside and unable to talk it out with anyone in person.....so I write , and of course, I have my family and friends to call, text, etc., but as some of you know, these feelings just sweep over you when you least expect it, and it can bring you to your knees in grief.

Hoping that each day will be a little better -- I'm an optimist, so I am thinking positively.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

KNow that those are tears of love and it is OK to do that, REMEMBER how lucky she is to have had YOU as HER HUMAN while on this earth, take some comfort in that she truly did live a "dogs life" in every way. Write here as much as you need to!! call you friends and hug your other furry friends, yes, they have each other but the three of you together are a mighty force and you need each other. Peace will come when you least expect. Hugs and prayers going out to you!! one day at a time, maybe one hr at a time!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> KNow that those are tears of love and it is OK to do that, REMEMBER how lucky she is to have had YOU as HER HUMAN while on this earth, take some comfort in that she truly did live a "dogs life" in every way. Write here as much as you need to!! call you friends and hug your other furry friends, yes, they have each other but the three of you together are a mighty force and you need each other. Peace will come when you least expect. Hugs and prayers going out to you!! one day at a time, maybe one hr at a time!


Thank you ksemisch!! You seem to really know the "timing" that takes place -- right now, it's one hour at a time, and now I feel that it is okay, thanks to your kind words and support.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

We love our fur babies, so remember we are all here for you.

Hugs

karen


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> We love our fur babies, so remember we are all here for you.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> karen


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh Vuksie, I am so very sorry for your loss. Even though we know that we are doing the very best for our friends, it hurts us so much, doesn't it. You are still in my prayers. A big soft, hug to you.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Oh Vuksie, I am so very sorry for your loss. Even though we know that we are doing the very best for our friends, it hurts us so much, doesn't it. You are still in my prayers. A big soft, hug to you.


Oh, keeping busy....thank you so much......glad you understand....cried again so much today my eyes are swollen.....hopefully tomorrow won't be as bad......thank you for the hug.........backatcha!!

:wink:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Friday the 13th now has very sad memory for me.......Piper has gone to Rainbow Bridge -- She is now pain-free, able to move about freely -- Me? I'm missing her so much I just sit and cry when I think about her. What a gift in life to have had a dog like her!!! I was truly blessed.
> 
> My other two are coping well -- I think the fact they have each other makes a huge difference -- I'm the only human in my home, so I am suffering inside and unable to talk it out with anyone in person.....so I write , and of course, I have my family and friends to call, text, etc., but as some of you know, these feelings just sweep over you when you least expect it, and it can bring you to your knees in grief.
> 
> Hoping that each day will be a little better -- I'm an optimist, so I am thinking positively.


Vuksie I am so sorry. I just now read it. It is by far one of the most difficult things in life to go through. Cry, cry, cry, it helps and keep in touch. I'm sending you a long, tender hug.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Vuksie I am so sorry. I just now read it. It is by far one of the most difficult things in life to go through. Cry, cry, cry, it helps and keep in touch. I'm sending you a long, tender hug.


Thank you, Jobailey......it's now Day 3, and the grief is so overwhelming...comes in waves ......but I so appreciate your comment and can't thank you enough!! Hugs back to you~


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Still thinking of you, just checking in.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Still thinking of you, just checking in.


Just seeing you here, and reaching out, is so comforting!!! I honestly have a nose that is now peeling, LOL....I cried so hard for two days using kleenex, that I rubbed my nose raw....I look like I had a sunburn! But, I am coping, and spent some time today printing up photos of her, and sending her videos to others...just so glad I documented some of her last few months......one of the videos showed her, about last May, hesitating to use the steps up the patio(2), but doing it and making it just fine..It was just 3.5 months where she was unable to even stand to eliminate....how fast the degeneration was!

Thank you again for just being out there and caring enough to send a note.....it means the world to me!


----------



## Marcia Lynn (Sep 18, 2013)

Google "wheelchairs for dogs" there are amazing products available to help dogs who have difficulty using their hind legs. I hope this is of some help to you. My heart goes out to you, I just lost my baby "Indiana" at age 14 1/2. He passed in May and I still cry every day because I miss him so much, so I know firsthand how hard it is to face their mortality. I wish you well, Marcia.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Marilynn,

Piper went to the Rainbow Bridge on the 13th, but I'm sure Vuksie appreciates your thoughtfulness. 

Also, welcome to KP!


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

Just checking in on you today, how is Bailey doing?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> Just checking in on you today, how is Bailey doing?


Aww, you are just so kind and I can't believe how much hearing from you just affected me!! I am hanging in there -- not myself yet, certainly -- talked to my son today who was the vet tech who handled everything for me, and I should get Piper's ashes back next week -- I made a photo of her, and once I get the urn (engraved "box) back, I'll find a suitable frame and make a spot for her!

Baylee, god love her, seems to be doing fine right now...NO issues, and hopefully, that will be the case now for awhile. She is, however, stone deaf, so yelling at her to go outside and do her business is to no avail -- and I think her eyesight is compromised now, too, so I am extra specially patient and helpful to her -- My niece refers to her as the "Queen Mum", so I now treat her as royalty, LOL. But her stroke issue and the other intestinal issues seem to be "quiet" for now.

Gidget, the youngest (at age 7) is full of you-know-what, and keeps me jumping...and most of all, laughing. I knew I did something right having 3 dogs!!

Thank you for writing!! Your thoughtfulness has really made my evening that much easier.....it's nice to know that someone else "out there" thinks of you and remembers that you are dealing with something like this. So, HUGE thank you!

Please stay in touch......HUGS!!!!


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

How's everything going sweetie? I've been thinking about you this week and hoping that your heartache is maybe feeling just a little bit more at ease.

Baylee still holding her queenly spot? What about Gidget? Still keeping you laughing?

Have a good weekend, hopefully with some wonderful weather.

Judi


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> How's everything going sweetie? I've been thinking about you this week and hoping that your heartache is maybe feeling just a little bit more at ease.
> 
> ...


How awesome to get your message!! Tomorrow it will have been 2 weeks, and somehow, I have gotten through them. I went back to my knitting group tonight for the first time, and what love they showed......wow, knitters are definitely the kindest, warmest, and gentlest souls known to man -- and of course, all of them own dogs!

I just picked up Piper's ashes this afternoon -- I drove to Malibu, and enjoyed the view of the ocean, to boot. Brought wee Piper home for the last time in her engraved urn (wood) box...it's beautifully made, finished, and has beautiful detailing....so now I feel a real sense of "closure" of this event.

I am not crying like I was -- normal progression,  But I will never, ever forget the kindness of that sweet little soul! Tonight at knitting, the girls gave me a card that they had all signed and the sentiments expressed made me cry, but other than that, I am dry eyed for the time-being.

Thank you so much for your note -- just meant the world to me -- hopefully we can stay in touch! Baylee (Queen Mum) is using her selective hearing to her advantage, LOL....and little Gidget, the youngest, continues to shadow me, and be my constant companion.

Life is good!
PS....Oh, and I became a great grandmother yesterday -- little great grandson named Jaxon!!

Hugs!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

My vet said that when the bad days outnumber the good ones, then it's time. It's just so so hard to let go. God bless.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> My vet said that when the bad days outnumber the good ones, then it's time. It's just so so hard to let go. God bless.


HI Carol.as you can see from my post above yours, I did lose her a couple of months ago..in fact, it will be 2 months tomorrow exactly. I still miss her terribly! Just taking care of her was a joy, really. She was so sweet and seemed so appreciative of everything. I still have her two "sisters", both toy poodles, and they keep me hopping, but I will never forget the sweet one. Thanks for your kind comment!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> I am so sorry that you are having to face this decision. My DH and I had to make that decision for our oldest dog just a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> Keepingbusy said:
> 
> 
> > Vuksie,
> ...


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

I'm sorry it's been so long, but I wanted to check in with you to see how you and yours are doing?

Judi


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> I'm sorry it's been so long, but I wanted to check in with you to see how you and yours are doing?
> 
> Judi


Hey, Judi!!! Thank you for thinking of me again..well, it's been 3 months today (the 13th) that I had to send Piper to the Rainbow Bridge, as it is so kindly put.wow, hard to believe.didn't even think of it until I started to respond to you in this post. Funny, however, my groomer told me this week that she has another client who has a little dachshund, 3 years old, long-haired, and this little lady has to find a home for her. She is elderly and getting to where she can't take her little girl out to do her business, etc. She has another dog, a poodle (of course!), that easily uses the pooch potty indoors, but this little dachshund won't use it. SO.I am mulling this over -- I loved the photo of her, but not sure if my youngest poodle, Gidget, would take kindly to an "interloper".

Baylee, my oldest poodle girl, just came home from another surgical procedure yesterday -- had a mass on her neck that had to be excised, so it's a case of antibiotics, getting her back on her feet (the procedure was really hard on her!).so, the two I now have still keep me hopping, occupied, busy, and of course, I wouldn't have it any other way.

But, the fact there's this little dog out there, and she needs a new home..what to do!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

And of course, I neglected to ask how you are doing!!!!!!!! Sorry -- I got carried away, and my manners went out the window. Hope you're finding the holidays a cheerful, fun time.always seems to bring out the best in people! But wanted to reiterate how much I appreciated your note..You're golden! Or as the college kids out here in California say, "you're dope!" (That's good!)


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Vuksie, maybe you could foster the little dog for a few days or a week, see how she and yours adjust to each other. I guess I was lucky. I lost my middle dog in July, first time for me to lose one. But, fortunately, 6 weeks before she became ill unexpectedly, we had agreed to foster a little long-haired chihuahua for the local rescue group. Well, he made himself so at home with us and the other two dogs that we just had to keep him. So, when we lost Libby Lu, the "new" dog was here. Otherwise I too would have agonized over if or when to replace her. My experience has been that my dogs seem to find me. Amazing how it has worked.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, talked to my groomer who told me about this situation, and she is going to have the owner of the dog get in touch with me..so..I am reaching outremains to be seen how it works out, but I am willing, and hopeful.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, I hope that the fostering goes well for you. I hope that the holidays are both festive and restful for you and yours!

Judi


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Oh, I hope that the fostering goes well for you. I hope that the holidays are both festive and restful for you and yours!
> 
> Judi


Thank you for your kind thoughts, as always!!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I just put down my 13.5 year old GSD. She was dragging her back legs and stumbling and even getting knocked over by the other dogs....Mentally she was still playful but I could see her spirit failing...What is the quality of life for your dog.....is it eating? playing? In times like this , which I am about to face yet again with two more soon...both have cancer...think of the dog......that's how I know when it is time....let them be free....


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

motherdawg said:


> I just put down my 13.5 year old GSD. She was dragging her back legs and stumbling and even getting knocked over by the other dogs....Mentally she was still playful but I could see her spirit failing...What is the quality of life for your dog.....is it eating? playing? In times like this , which I am about to face yet again with two more soon...both have cancer...think of the dog......that's how I know when it is time....let them be free....


I am so sorry for the loss of your girl!! But know that you gave her the ultimate gift of kindness by not allowing her to suffer. -- Quality of life for one dog might be totally different from another. I think we, as our pet's guardian (owner), know our dog well enough to decide when it is time. I struggled horribly to let my little Piper go -- but felt she had lost her dignity when she couldn't even stand upright enough to go to the bathroom. 
I have another dog, 13, and she is on a downward spiral..not fast, but her age and health issues are becoming more and more apparent. I guess we just take it day by day, and live each day. I think I will also have a better idea when it is time for my other one.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Vuksie,

Was thinking about you an wanted to check in. How is everyone doing, are all well and warm? What did you ever do about fostering the little one you spoke of?


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Vuksie,
> 
> Was thinking about you an wanted to check in. How is everyone doing, are all well and warm? What did you ever do about fostering the little one you spoke of?


Hey, Judi!!! We're wearing sweaters when it's "cool", but lately, the temps have been in the 80's every day.sunny California, as the saying goes..

I never heard anything further regarding the little doxie!! My groomer was going to have the owner call me -- but I never heard from her. So, I am guessing maybe she found a friend she knows to take her, or maybe she reconsidered for the time being. Either way, I'm sure the little gal is okay..I'll ask my groomer in a couple of weeks what the status is..don't want to keep texting and calling her about it..she was the go-between, and don't want to bother her.

Just finished knitting Gidget (my youngest poodle) a new blanket -- made it out of Bernat's Baby Blanket yarn -- so soft, plush, cuddly and warm.just garter stitched it, and it turned out great. Baylee (my senior citizen) has two blankets in her bed at night, LOL.one sort of rolled up as a pillow, and the other I cover her with when I go to bed.

Also knitting them both new doggie sweaters.(Wish I could post photos to this site, but I have to download something or another to do so.) Anyway, they're neon color (mix) with neon green bordersVery hot! Very Spring! LOLNow hoping for some cooler weather so they can wear them at some point.

Seriously, I am still missing my little Piper -- it's been almost 4 months, but I was just playing a video of her a few days agoloved her so much! I know at some point I will get another puppy -- just when or how or where to be determined, LOL. Baylee is now 13, so she requires some additional time and attention..caring for senior dogs is time-consuming at times, and her needs come first right now.don't want to complicate things yet with another dog. Gidget, my youngest, almost 7, is still puppy-like! Full of high energy, acts like she 6 months..alert, funny, on the run, so to speak, so I have my hands full, LOL.

But, again, thank you for thinking of meif I can ever figure out how to upload a photo aside from the avatar photo, I will do that.

Hugs, and wishing you a healthy and happy new year!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Vuksie: I started following your post back in July but had to stop in Sep. because our little "Rusty" went over the rainbow bridge on August 13th and reading your posts was just too hard. I, like you, had been doing 'special' care for him. In 2010 he developed an open wound on his hinder end and it got progressively larger as time went on - the last six months I was putting a smallest baby diaper on him because of the weeping. The hardest part I went through was when in April 2012 my hubby suffered a stroke/brain bleed/brain operation. I was beside myself to find someone to look after my 2 little Shih Tzu's, especially because of the extra care Rusty needed. I was finally able to find a 'WONDERFUL' friend who took them for the 2 months we were in hospitals. When we came home Rusty was like your Piper, doing what was necessary and still enjoyed his two daily walks with "Dad" once he was able. The last few months he slept a lot but still walked and ate. The last day, my son noticed that he was just standing sort of 'frozen'. My hubby picked him up and took him out onto the grass. He had to hold him in order to do his tinkle and then they laid on the grass for about a half hour. Even though Rusty was basically blind, I think he was having his last look around God's country because that night he was in distress. He cried out and I put a hot water bottle with him and it seemed to calm him for a while. Later when he cried out again, I put his bed between us and with my hubby's hand on his shoulder and mine on his hip, he slept fitfully the rest of the night. I called the vet first thing in the morning and because we were not regular patients, we had to wait until 2:30 to go in. I dressed Rusty in his yellow sweater and was wrapping him in his favorite blanket when I realized he wasn't breathing. My son came and listened to his heart and said "I'm sorry, but he's gone". I guess Rusty didn't want some strange person helping him over rainbow bridge so he went on his own. I wasn't able to continue reading your posts and even now the tears are rolling down my face. People who do not have pets can't understand that they become part of the family, although all the neighbours say how much they miss seeing us walking the two dogs. Our other dog, Bear, has real anxiety problems when we have to go somewhere and is always soooooo happy to see us return. We have decided that because of our ages (75 & 73) and my hubby's health, we don't want to replace Rusty but I do hope that Bear will be with us for a long time to come. I, like you, take it day by day and until some little thing brings back a memory, we manage to get to the next one. Take care and know that yes, there are others who know your grief and suffer with you. Carol.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Vuksie: I started following your post back in July but had to stop in Sep. because our little "Rusty" went over the rainbow bridge on August 13th and reading your posts was just to hard. I, like you, had been doing 'special' care for him. In 2010 he developed an open wound on his hinder end and it got progressively larger as time went on - the last six months I was putting a smallest baby diaper on him because of the weeping. The hardest part I went through was when in April 2012 my hubby suffered a stroke/brain bleed/brain operation. I was beside myself to find someone to look after my 2 little Shih Tzu's, especially because of the extra care Rusty needed. I was finally able to find a 'WONDERFUL' friend who took them for the 2 months we were in hospitals. When we came home Rusty was like your Piper, doing what was necessary and still enjoyed his two daily walks with "Dad" once he was able. The last few months he slept a lot but still walked and ate. The last day, my son noticed that he was just standing sort of 'frozen'. My hubby picked him up and took him out onto the grass. He had to hold him in order to do his tinkle and then they laid on the grass for about a half hour. Even though Rusty was basically blind, I think he was having his last look around God's country because that night he was is distress. He cried out and I put a hot water bottle with him and it seemed to calm him for a while. Later when he cried out again, I put his bed between us and with my hubby's hand on his shoulder and mine on his hip, he slept fitfully the rest of the night. I called the vet first thing in the morning and because we were not regular patients, we had to wait until 2:30 to go in. I dressed Rusty in his yellow sweater and was wrapping him in his favorite blanket when I realized he wasn't breathing. My son came and listened to his heart and said "I'm sorry, but he's gone". I guess Rusty didn't want some strange person helping him over rainbow bridge so he went on his own. I wasn't able to continue reading your posts and even now the tears are rolling down my face. People who do not have pets can't understand that they become part of the family, although all the neighbours say how much they miss seeing us walking the two dogs. Our other dog, Bear, has real anxiety problems when we have to go somewhere and is always soooooo happy to see us return. We have decided that because of our ages (75 & 73) and my hubby's health, we don't want to replace Rusty but I do hope that Bear will be with us for a long time to come. I, like you, take it day by day and until some little thing brings back a memory, we manage to get to the next one. Take care and know that yes, there are others who know your grief and suffer with you. Carol.


I am going to send you a PM -- too much to express here in the open forumGod Bless you and your hubby!!! Will write soon!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> My middle poodle, Piper, is having more and more difficulty using her back legs. I now carry her in and out of the house to the yard because she can't maneuver two steps. This morning, I helped her up from her night of sleep, and her legs crumbled the first time. She's 10, and been my baby since she was 7 weeks. Sweetest dog I have EVER owned....Been crying for two days, knowing I need to realize that I will need to do something, but how do you really know when it is time?


Take the five things they love to do the most and watch as they disappear. When the last one goes, they are telling you they are ready.


----------

